# A little Iver Johnson Help please............ anyone



## hotrod62 (Jul 30, 2012)

i have been trying off and on the past few years to buy this iver johnson bike off a nice older man that had owned it now for over 60 years i was able to seal the deal today i would like to find out the year of the bike and maybe the model, the serial numbers i found is # 592221 or its 597771 the number 2 looks a lot like 7  not sure  i will try to get most the correct parts back on it. my hardest to find maybe the truss rods would like to find a set if anyone has a set 4-sale please pm   below is pics just how i got the bike today also is a picture of the old bike & gun shop that's were the bike was purchased over  60 years ago any help would be great thanks..............


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 30, 2012)

Mid to late 30's.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 30, 2012)

^^Sounds about right. Thats a cool ride! Here is collectively all we know about Iver Johnson's. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...for-dating-IJ-bicycles&highlight=iver+johnson

What are your plans with it?


----------



## hotrod62 (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks for the info i had 30's in mind just didn't no if it could be narrowed down a little closer with the numbers my plans is it change it up a bit to my likings and add to my collection.............


----------



## Iverider (Jul 31, 2012)

Change away. It appears that the frame, fork, cranks, sprocket and head badge are the only original items from what I can see. Don't know about the wheels and hubs. Also looks like it may have been repainted at some point. Still a nice find, and the photo of the shop is pretty cool!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn thats cool... I dont think ive ever seen a frame like that before. I just wish Krautwaggen would post his streamline..


----------



## Iverider (Aug 1, 2012)

Wanna buy it back when I'm done butcheri...er....building it up? 

Don't worry, not doing anything irreversible...just making it rideable!!! Still need a headbadge if you have one and I finally found fenders for it.


----------



## BlueTarp (Aug 1, 2012)

First of all check out this CABE thread 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...place-for-dating-IJ-bicycles&highlight=stolid

for Iver info including pictures and serial numbers for two other Iver Johnson “Straight-bar/Streamline” type bicycles, both tank equipped and in original paint (hopefully Chris has pulled that postwar Rocket Ray off of his bike by now.)

Your Iver Johnson straight-bar/streamline frame is one of the last frame variants produced by IJ before they discontinued building bicycles near the start of WW2 and, while they have been surfacing in the Hobby, I think it could still be fairly considered rare. (I can now count five including yours, three with tanks, two without, plus one unattached tank that I have seen pictures of.)  The straight-bar frame is shown in the 1941 catalog and may have entered production a bit before that. Your serial number is earlier than either of the bikes in the above mentioned thread and into the range I would surmise indicates a build in 1940 or 1941.

Ivers are not plentiful and parts to put a bike right are scarce, but your bike is worth the effort it that approach appeals to you.


----------

